# Reivew of Earlex Spray Station HV5500 HVLP - Buy it now.



## Tennessee

I own a Coleman air compressor that I have had for a long time, 30 gallon, 5HP. If I had to buy it today, it would be about $400. A just decent gun would be about $40 from Lowes. Here, I get the whole thing in a much more compact package for just under $300. Not bad.
Of course, I can't check the air pressure in my car tires with this…


----------



## dragondncr

I just bought that recently and have used it so far to spray latex on all the floor molding. The only negative I can say for now, is the handle. I have medium size hands, and the grip wasn't long enough to fill like you had good control of the gun.


----------



## Ken90712

I have had mine for a cpl yrs. Got it right when the 5500 replaced the 5000. I had a Rockler HVLP that I sold as I wasn't really happy with it. After watching videos by Charles Neil and the Woodwhisper I decided to get it. I was making an entertainment center and the dye was streaking. This machine sprayed it on perfectly. I got the extra needle and tip, which I believe is a 2.0. It comes with a 1.5 if I remember correctly. The bigger one works well with finishes like Enduro Var by General Finishes.

I just used this sprayer yesterday, on a jewelry box. The cup and gun are made of high quality and it's a little loud but that isn't really an issue for me. The cup when full with the hose on is better off being put in the base's holder to prevent tipping.

There are some deals on the internet or you might be able to use that 20% off at Rockler, not positive.
Enjoy. Glad you like yours…


----------



## bbasiaga

Is there a similar system to this that would allow the application of laquer? Or will this work for laquer as well?

-Brian


----------



## Earlextech

You can spray any material you want with the 5500 - stains, lacquer, poly, shellac, paints, water borne, water based or oil or solvent based all works great. Thanks for the review CplSteel!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Earlextech has it right, you can spray anything, you want the 1.5 needle/nozzle for waterbase, ,shellacs and lacquers, and the 2.0 and I think they have a 2.5 for heavier paints, like latex


----------



## chip73

I've had mine about a year and love it. It sprays great price is right and Earlextech is right hear to answer questions. He's helped me out and that always helps to give the confidence a boost.


----------



## JesseTutt

I have sprayed 3 or 4 gallons over the last 3 years with the earlier 5000 model. I usually thin finish to be at the low end of the timed viscosity gauge. Since the 5500 has more cfm it should spray the finish better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been eyein one. Guy at the Woodsmith store said they have had problems with peeling in the cannister if they leave oil based products in there very long. Have you guys had this problem?


----------



## Ken90712

No my canister still looks new! no problems.


----------



## GuyK

I have mine now for sometime. It has raised my finishing skills to a new level. I am very happy with the 5500 and also happy with the customer service. Any questions, just ask Sam.


----------



## vernonator

LOML got me one of these for Christmas this year…and I LOVE it…easy to use OTB and puts down a great surface. Have shot oil and water based poly, shellac and just did some Latex paint (picked up the other two needle sizes). I used to hate the finish process, with the Earlex its way easy….


----------



## LOWI

Does it REALLY work with paint? If so I might pull the trigger (pun intended).


----------



## CplSteel

To LOWI - I have put a lot of latex through mine. Just clean it before it dries and its fine. I use a 2.0 and have had no problems.

The only real thing that would improve it in my mind is a way to store the paint without drying between coats. I am always afraid that if I give the paint enough time to dry on my project anything in the sprayer and pot will dry too. Therefore, I clean it out after each coat. If I had a spare pot (or earlex made a cheaper small pot for this purpose) I could keep my paint in the first pot (with a lid Earlex could provide, hint) and use the second to move the water or solvent through the gun.


----------



## GuyK

CplSteel, I like your thinking on the small pot and lid. That would save a lot of time and paint.


----------



## shelly_b

I would love to get one of these. The spray cans just aren't cutting it for me…anything to speed up the finishing process is quickly creeping up my list of tools to buy. How does this differ from having a compressor and gun? Not price wise but outcome…do they look the same or does this provide a better finish. I am very OCD about my finishes so if I get something it has to put a perfect finish on it or it will sit on the shelf and I will be back to finishing by hand…


----------



## JesseTutt

I have not sprayed latex, but have spayed Rustoleum. A simple e-mail to Earlex and they suggested a needle size and amount to thin.

I always thin a finish to the low end of the viscosity range. If the time range is 30 to 50 seconds I will thin the finish to the 30 second mark.

The only major complaint I have is that it is a bleeder system. The air continuously comes out the nozzle of the gun. If you accidently pass the gun over wet finish the air coming out can move the finish.

I think you can buy another cup for around $30. Rockler carries the Earlex sprayer, if they carry the extra cup and you get one of their 20% off coupons you could get a second cup at a good price.


----------



## Earlextech

Hey guys, thanks for all the nice comments and suggestions, believe me I make sure you are heard here at Earlex. This coming year we will have new things coming out such as a 5 stage system and also pint cups for the 5500/6900 guns that will be sold as two in a package with one lid that connects to the gun and one with a lid to store material in. There is also, right now, an after market cup that you can get from 3M called the PPS system, it's a pressureized cup with a bag in it. Their #18 collar fits our gun and connects to their cup, it's a great system, it makes cleanup even easier and it give you the ability to turn the gun upside down (should you need to) to spray.

As far as cleaning between coats, it's totally unnescessary. I spray latex at The Woodworking Shows for three days each week without cleaning at all. Load the gun on Thursday during setup and clean it on Sunday after breakdown. Never had a problem. There will always be a dried booger of finish on the tip when you take even a 30 minute break between coats. Scratch it off with your fingernail and go right back to spraying. This happens with all guns.

Shelly B, The advantage to a turbine is that you're not running a compressor all day while spraying, you don't have the contamination issues that come with compressed air, you have 75% less overspray than with a compressor and it's a much more even coat than you can get by brushing or wiping and one more thing you should know.

*Nobody sprays a perfect coat.* That's not how it works. After you spray the best coat possible, using all of your expertise and experience to do the best job possible, that coat has to flow on the project, in other words - move. It's the flowing out of the finish that makes it smooth, even and able to reflect light correctly so that it appears perfect.


----------



## JGM0658

I spray latex at The Woodworking Shows for three days each week without cleaning at all.

Try that with catalyzed polyurethane and let me know what happens… 

I own an Earlex 5500 and i love it, but you do have to take care of the equipment. Sometimes you can get away with not cleaning between coats, such as with latex or even lacquer, but I am not sure you can make a blanket statement.


----------



## Earlextech

I didn't make a blanket statement. I said specifically latex paint. You even reposted it for me. Thanks.


----------



## GuyK

Sam, thanks for the update on what is coming. As far as cleaning, I have left the gun sit in between coats for hours( using GF paint and top coats ) and no problems. It does get a dried build up on the tip as Sam said, but it wipes off easy and you are ready to go. I don't think I would let it set overnight but that is just me.


----------



## Mellie

I posted this comment in another section as well. The Teflon coating will peel if you use lacquer and oil based products. I found this out while reviewing a video by Earlex. They make liners that can be used to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Earlextech

Actually Mellie, we have a non-Teflon cup available for those solvent based finishes. The Teflon coated cup is for waterborne/water based materials. We don't make liners for our cups but you can get them from other manufacturers that will fit our cup.


----------



## nhall

Hey guys, I've been considering getting one of these units for a while now. This review has more or less convinced me.

I live in Australia and the price of the unit here is outrageous - around twice the price that you pay in the US. Does anyone know if a 110/120V unit can me modified to run on 230/240V mains? It would not surprise me if the motor had other winding taps for different main voltages - unless of course they install a totally different motor in the units that come to Australia.

If anyone can help me with this, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks,

Nic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sold. Oh wait, I already bought it and love it. Nice review.


----------

